# New to Forum / Need help rehab



## LCRava (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I am obviously new to the forums. 

I am from Brazil and have been living in the US for the past 13 years.

I have suffered a severe car accident 2 years ago and I have tried unsuccessfully to go back to training for the past 2 years.

I've been in the gym training and working since I was 16. Before that just played a lot of soccer and tennis.

I've broken 9 ribs, my humerus in half and the labyrinth canal inside my ear all in the left side.

Did 6+ months of rehab.

Right now I need all the help I can get to get back to the gym and hopefully get back to training like I used to.

I cannot bench or work with dumbbells with my left arm without a lot of pain. 

Thanks for reading through all that! Any help I get from you guys will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome a board !!! You will find the help you need here brother just go one step at a time. Star threads with specific questions and in the proper section to better help you.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 27, 2015)

*​Welcome brother. Best of luck on your recovery. Take it one day at a time and do what you can. *


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to the community. Keep at it and you will be training hard again.


----------



## LCRava (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Will need all the help I can get.


----------

